# Favorite knife?



## Gr8 Scout (Oct 27, 2000)

Well, some people enjoy a cadillac, some a VW convertible. I like the looks of that particular motorized sharpener, but if you go to the same link and and check on the other sharpeners Cabelas offers, you'll see one for you.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...og/category-link.jhtml_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21424

I have the 'Duo Sharp Diamond knife sharpening system' ($69), but right under it is the Smith's Diamond Bench stones, but you'd want both of them ($49-79). I also have one of the smaller, fold in the handle double grit diamond sharpeners for quick touch ups. I think the stone you are using is way too small for doing a lot of blade work on. 

The thing is, Arkansas stones were fine for good old carbon steel, and very cheap and mild stainless... but any of the newer stainless and exotic steels need that damn diamond. The Angle of edge is very important in sharpening, which that Cadillac Jeff showed us does for you. Some of those newer 'sharpening systems' that clamp on the blade will help you on that, but it is really not that hard to determine what angle you need. It's often in the paperwork supplied by the manufactor, which we all throw away. 

Anymore, I use one of my diamond sharpeners before the knife gets too dull. Just a whisk or few now and then, while it is easy to follow the factory angle. Do it often and your blade stays sharp and you don't seem to remove as much steel as when the blade gets real dull.

Also Stropping: I have a real old time Barber strop but I also like the edge of a thick piece of currogated cardboard. Just a few swipes after sharpening. 

Ibethetrout, thanks for your reply to the post. You too Jeff.


----------



## Gr8 Scout (Oct 27, 2000)

This thread is cool, Eric, 'cause of all the input you guys put into it. 

The Swedish knife you mention probably is a Puukko, used by many generations of Lapplanders. Of course it is great for whitetail deer, as those knives are used daily for gutting, skinning reindeer. If the sheath has a curious looking little 'button hole' notch in it, that is exactly what it is. Most Lapps don't use a belt to hold their knife; They attach it to a large button on their very colorful and warm clothing.

Your 'Original Bowie' is famous in knife circles for what it is not: An original bowie knife, LOL. But it, like the Compass, is made of good Solingen steel. Fine using knives, of the style that was popular in the late fortys and early fifties. The stag handles are mostly likely from European Red deer. A little mineral oil (yep, from the laxative aisle of your favorite drug store) will both protect the blade and feed the stag. Honestly. I use such mineral oil as a lubricant at the joints and as a protectant of the blades and natural handles on all of my hunting knives and collectibles. 

Go ahead and use all those knives; you keep the memory of your wife's grandfather alive that way, and apparently he was an outdoorsman who would appreciate knowing you honor him like this. 

Those Marble's Stag (real, imported from India stag- now embargoed) are nice and no longer made, to my knowledge. Wow.

Just to prove I am no expert, the Imperial from Boulder, CO, has me stumped. Are you sure it is not a Western?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

You are good that knife was indeed a western, I went and got it out to make sure. Thanks for the info I appreciate it. My wife's grandpa was indeed an outdoorsman I have one of his mounts in the garage and one of his backtags from 1940 on my bullitin board. He was also a bow hunter way back then. I have some of his arrows as well. I like to take his knives out with me, it's kind of like honoring his memory. The puukko is a great little knife it really holds an edge well and sharpens right up. That Marbles is a Plainsman and it is a beauty, thanks for the tip on the mineral oil .


----------



## Gr8 Scout (Oct 27, 2000)

Perhaps it will give a few of you guys something to look forward to once hunting season is over. 

Novi Expo Center, April 23 - 25.

Custom, art, hunting, collectible, antique, rare, brand new; all kinds of knives. Some great collections will be shown off. Meet and talk to people who actually make knives/ find someone to make your dream knife. (Might not be as expensive as you think). Kovals Knife supply will be there, buy the stuff and make your own. 

I'll post more info over the next couple of months; things like 'Knife show etiquette', why some of those knives are bent over in half, whatever. 


Anyone else hasn't posted here yet? I appreciate every message.


----------



## Jeff_03 (Dec 21, 2000)

Ibthetrout... I hear ya!!! I thought the same thing until my parents bought one (they butcher so keeping sharp blades is essential)... They make a razor sharp edge (atleast the three stage one does) and doesn't scratch up the blade which is nice. You can sharpen a knife in under a minute with just a few swipes. There are also other sharpeners out there that hold the stone on an angle as you run it over the knife like lanksy (sp).

It may be a "sissy"  way but my knifes are always razor sharp... Sure is sweet come fillet time


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Jeff, thanks for not taking offense to my "sissy" comment. You guys have great points there, and I don't mean on the top of yer head! I may just have to invest in one of those fancy contraptions now. 

Keep the posts coming I really enjoy reading about all of these cool knives!


----------



## jb (Sep 20, 2000)

I had a local friend of mine make this for me. It has elephant ivory handles and was sized to fit my hand.
I also collect Marble's, bought the first one to be my hunting knife but the thing was such a piece of art that I just could not take it out in the woods. So I started to buy others, I guess my grandkids can fight over them someday.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Gr8 Scout _
> *Perhaps it will give a few of you guys something to look forward to once hunting season is over.
> 
> Novi Expo Center, April 23 - 25.*


Gr8 Scout, we make it to the show every year for the past 5 years or so. In fact, with the Military Arms show that goes on next door, we usually make a day out of it.

Do I sense a MS Knife show outing or MnG in the works?


----------



## shooter22s (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi everyone. After lurking here on the site for a while and following this thread, I just had to register. I'm Karl, live in Grand Rapids. Beautiful knives you fellows are showing off! I have to download that photo of those Marbles and leave it laying around the house as a hint hint for Christmas.
My questions, if you can help, Grt Scout, is about two knives, one very old that belonged to my paternal grandfather. Hard to read, first word is Holley M(something), and then Lake(something). It is a sway back knife, with four blades, two on each end. Looks like a horn or bone handle.
Seond thing, is that my son was looking for a knife, one that is in your gallery, a Buck Knighthawk, only the smaller one. Do you know anywhere online or other place to find one? 
Hope to get to know all you guys, this seems like a great site. 
Karl


----------



## Gr8 Scout (Oct 27, 2000)

Jeeze... do you know how hard it is to clean the drool out of my keyboard, JB? Wow. Your friend makes a beauty of a knife. Ivory is pure class, just the right amount of scrimshaw. Thanks and thanks for posting. By the way, I love the Marbles 'woodcraft' (second one down) and I've got one of the originals, patent 1916, made in the 1920s. Doesn't have the stag pommel, but an aluminum one. Love the design of that blade. Thanks again!!

Welcome to the forums and this thread Karl. And a Wow for you as well! What your grandfather left you is a 'Holley', one of the finest knives ever made. What you cannot read is Holley Mfg company, and Lakeville, Connecticut. This company was the very first all-American pocket knife manufactoring company. Production ended in 1936, their handcrafting methods of making knives not able to compete. The pattern is called a 'Congress' This is very cool! I've never even handled a Holley knife. It's value as a collectible is extremely high. Although it is worth more to you as a keepsake, I know. 

The Nighthawk by Buck is out of production, although some of the large ones are still in the pipeline. The only way you can get the smaller model for your son is to email me your address and I'll send one to you. No charge; my gift to him.

Scout

ps... I am really enjoying this. I know I go overboard in thanking everyone, but this has been entertaining and educational for me. Please don't be put off if you don't have a high dollar knife to show off or tell us about. The reason your favorite knife is your favorite is way more important than how much monetary value it has.

pps.. RonL... An MS outing at the show? I could meet some of you guys then. Uh... no gun play over my dove hunting views, right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2003)

I used to carry an Olsen skinner that I got for selling subscriptions to Michigan Out of Doors magazine as a kid in the 1960's ... and for a long time carried a Randall 14 inherited from my father, but I don't carry either in the woods anymore. 
I'm also quite fond of some others which also don't go hunting with me (including Kabar, Gerbers Mk II and IV, etc).
Now most often I carry an old PIC sheriff's knife or a large folding Puma.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Gr8 Scout .... actually it isn't the Cadet it's the Corporal, my bad.
It has Black Zytel checked grips.
I love the feel and it is balanced perfectly.
I actually put another one on my wish list this year for Christmas.
This time the Puma General.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Have you ever heard of a buck Kalinga?

I am having trouble finding one..


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

Buck Kalinga.











Somebody bot it for about $125 (http://www.bobticeknives.com/collectable-A-C.html)
PHB


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Yeap thats it.

I'm gonna find one of those.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmmm.
for what it's worth, a bunch more
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&safe=off&q=+%22buck+kalinga%22&sa=N&tab=iw


----------



## Gr8 Scout (Oct 27, 2000)

The Kalinga (model 401)was Al Buck's favorite knife; He even named his boat after it. Designed by Frank Buck. From the 70s to end of production in 1997, 60,000 were made. First handles were black micarta, then I think red, then wood. A very very few were handled in mother of pearl. If I wanted one (and who doesn't?), I'd go to Ebay first. They tend to sell from $90 to $150, and plenty of mint ones are still available. There are some in the cardboard box that PineHillBoy shows us, others came in more expensive hinged wooden ones. 

The mother of pearl handle would probably go for $300 or up, but would be very hard to find. 

Al Buck thought a slightly smaller, straighter version of this knife would be of even more use and came up with the Akonua. This is the model 402. I'll try and find a pic of it. 

Pinehillboy, you have a Randall model 14? Nice. Was your dad a veteran, and did he get this while in the military?

Thanks
Scout


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gr8 Scout _
> *
> Pinehillboy, you have a Randall model 14? Nice. Was your dad a veteran, and did he get this while in the military?
> 
> ...


Nope. He missed Korea due to a bad auto accident. Was too old for nam.
He bot it from another cop while on the riots in '67.
It's pretty sentimental to me so I don't take it anywhere for fear of losing it etc. (carried it up into my mid 30's though)


----------



## Gr8 Scout (Oct 27, 2000)

Due to the overwhelming number of requests (one email and one comment in the campfire), here is the knive I carry almost constantly. Well, three of them. They are 'bird and trout' knives, first made by Marbles and if you can find one of the originals, you can expect to pay $300 for it. Marbles has re-introduced them, at the bargain price of only $200. I think Knives of Alaska or Gil Hibben also offer them.

The Cold Steel brand is the largest shown in my pic, comes with the chain and neck sheath. It's always around my neck when I hunt, sometimes with a mini flashlite as well. It's 6 1/2" long. $17 at Jay's Sporting Goods.

The other two are six dollar specials from Taiwan and Japan. The one in the beat up nylon sheath is my boot knive, between the tongue and upper of whatever boot I am wearing. Another is in my day-planner. Yet another gets dropped into my coat pocket. 
You get the idea. The best knife is one you always have with you.

The little finger ring is handy. Because of the blade grind on each of these, I can keep them shaving sharp. 

I had a dozen of these engraved with my email address and name, and gave them to my most well-heeled customers. One of the cheap ingrates sold it at a knife show in KC Mo, and the buyer is now a customer. 

PineHillBoy, that is a great Randall to have. Even more special as it belonged to your father. Thanks.


----------



## Bailey (Apr 28, 2001)

Gr8 Scout said:


> As I buy/sell/trade/collect knives, I'm always curious. I posted a question in the whitetail forum asking about everyone's favorite deer-unzipper, but I thought I'd toss a slightly different question here.
> 
> What's your favorite knife? For small game, just ambling in the woods, carrying every day, whatever. Is it old, a treasured hand-me-down, just a piece of junk from a garage sale, brand new and high-tech or an old style 'pocket knife'.
> 
> Thanks for participating.


 If you are still around I have a trade for you if you want a Condor.


----------

